# wire cubes??



## notforgottenapbt (Mar 9, 2011)

Hello, I am looking at making my own cage, and was thinking of using the wire cubes like alot of people on here, but there are sooo many different kinds how do I know which one is the right one? I say a few good deals on ebay and wanna buy a bunch, but don't wanna get the wrong kinds. 

Thank you


----------



## Kenzi (Aug 29, 2010)

There are a variety sold in stores. The key is to make sure there are 9 squares across each grid. Some grids have 5 or 7 squares and these are dangerous as the spacing is too far apart and a hedgie could squeeze through. 

Target sells some, but they are mostly 7 squares across, and some boxes of shelving units contain both 9 square and 7 square grids. 

I had luck at kmart. They are safely 9 squares across. 

They are kind of heavy, so beware of shipping price.


----------

